
Self-Charging Lithium Ion Battery – The ace up the electric cars sleeve? - nickler
http://gas2.org/2012/10/01/self-charging-lithium-ion-battery-developed-by-georgia-tech/
======
lostlogin
Um... Clearly this would be a major bit of usefulness, but to suggest that
hybrids etc would be a thing of the past? Obviously it charges so efficiently
that it has lossless charging and the car would go for ever. Seems somewhat
similar to perpetual motion. An over zealous extrapolation maybe?

------
drcode
My brain hurts from the stupidity of this story.

